# Coopers yeast



## Kev R (2/6/18)

Hi
Anyone know how many cells in a stubby of coopers pale ale?


----------



## Moad (2/6/18)

you'll have to culture it up from a bottle, do you have a stir plate and flask?


----------



## Garagebrew (3/6/18)

Probably depends on the age and individual conditions the stubbies been in, I’ve never reactivated the yeast myself but I know of people who say that 3 stubbies worth is plenty, coopers recommend 6 stubbies but they’re using a PET bottle rather than a stir plate which might affect results.
Might have to give this a go on the next brew.


----------



## hoppy2B (3/6/18)

527,642?


----------



## Moad (3/6/18)

If you want a healthy fermentation I’d be stepping up a few stubbies to 250ml then to 2L


----------



## Kev R (3/6/18)

Thanks, sediment of 4 stubbies in a 250ml starter of 1030 then up to 2lt at 1030 should get somewhere in the 300 bill. Sound about right?


----------



## Moad (3/6/18)

Make second step 1.04 to give it a bit more to munch on. I reckon that should get you enough for a single batch yep. Not sure exactly about cell count I just go on experience!

I think I did the above with just two stubbies


----------



## hoppy2B (3/6/18)

I've done it using one stubbie without any problems at all.


----------

